# Older Style Maglites



## willrx (May 30, 2007)

I've managed to put together a few older style Maglites for our viewing pleasure. Older style Maglites have all numerical serial numbers, different switches, bezels, D cells have "fatter" bodies, some tailcaps do not hide an extra bulb, etc. Most abundant here is the C cell (7D keeps everything in a straight line). Clockwise from 12 o'clock are 5C's, 3 o'clock houses 7C's, at 7pm resides a 7D and 9pm is a 6C. (Yes, every box has a light in it.) The lights in the middle are from left to right: 3C, 4C, 4C, 5C, 6C, and 7C. Thanks for looking. Please share your knowledge as I am always picking up something new here.


----------



## Illum (May 30, 2007)

6C-7Cs are so rare these days I'd kill for one:green:


very nice collection and great pics too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## willrx (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, your very kind. Please don't kill me though-I come in peace. BTW, there's a 6C on ebay right now.


----------



## vic2367 (May 31, 2007)

nice collection there,,,,


----------



## Trashman (May 31, 2007)

Hey, where'd you get those big ol' bezel covers? I've only seen them for the Minimags.


----------



## greenLED (May 31, 2007)

Wow! I didn't even know those lights existed. Very impressive.


----------



## willrx (May 31, 2007)

Trashman said:


> Hey, where'd you get those big ol' bezel covers? I've only seen them for the Minimags.



Bezel covers or anti-roll device available www.pentagondefense.com search for "antiroll".

I didn't know some of these existed either until beginning the collection. Thanks for commenting.


----------



## willrx (Jun 3, 2007)

For those interested, I've posted some old style Mag switches for sale over in the new BST forum.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 3, 2007)

When you say different switches, Are the larger / older C cell switches different?

I scored 2 more 6C's a couple of days ago, When I walked to this shop in Amsterdam, I noticed two towering above all the other Mags in the display cabinet. They didnt stay in there for long, but I was cool enough to manage to contain my exitement & to get the guy to give me a discount if I bought both. 

I did mention they were rare, and the store owner laughed and said that he didnt like mags & that they were not very good, and had I ever heard of surefire. 
I think I lost him somewhere after showing him my Vital gear F2 and explaining how I managed to run it on a 9V lamp in a 6v body and use rechargable cells.( 2 X RCR123 )
When I told him I planned to use 4 x 70 mm rechargable cells in the 6C verses the 50mm standard C cell he thought I was on a different planet, and coulden't grasp that the modded mags would out perform most lights on sheer output including the HID he had on display.

I had a big grin on my face when I walked out with both for only a £5'er more each than what I payed for my first 6C, and out shined his slightly larger and duller stock 6P. 

I noticed on the 6C's and the 7C that the bezzle o-ring is inside the bezzle, But I have read somewhere that the newer C cell mags have the bezzle oring in the body of the light.

I also noticed the 7C mag bezzle has no Mag cat logo on it, the print is slightly different, and that the tailcap is slightly longer than that of the 6C's; It still holds a spare lamp though.

Nice collection there willrx, I am hopeing to catch you up some day... although you do have a lot of 5C's.


----------



## Pellidon (Jun 3, 2007)

The older D lights and until recently the C's used a switch assembly that was secured to the body with the ground screw through the button and a screw collar from the front. Now they use a retaining ring to stop the forward movement of the assembly. See Flashlight King for Mag parts.

D's I think were sized for paper covered "heavy duty" carbon cells. Thry got slimmed down for alkalines. C's have been updated to have the o-ring on the body tube instead of inside the reflector head. Of course new tubes have smaller thread diameters. They will fit an old head but loosely and no seal.


----------



## hburner (Jun 3, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> 6C-7Cs are so rare these days I'd kill for one:green:
> 
> 
> I just emailed a guy about one that he had advertised (6 C Cell). Brand new in the orginal box for 25.00 shipped. If you are interested Illum let me know and I will send you his email addy, hburner.


----------



## hburner (Jun 3, 2007)

Is there anyone here on CPF that makes a one cell spacer?

You know, like make a 5C cell mag a 6C cell, and so on?


----------



## willrx (Jun 3, 2007)

Raoul_Duke said:


> When you say different switches, Are the larger / older C cell switches different?
> 
> I scored 2 more 6C's a couple of days ago, When I walked to this shop in Amsterdam, I noticed two towering above all the other Mags in the display cabinet. They didnt stay in there for long, but I was cool enough to manage to contain my exitement & to get the guy to give me a discount if I bought both.
> 
> ...



Yes, the older C cell switches are different with respect to the retaining ring and removal from the top of the barrel instead of the bottom. Pretty sure the switches are not compatible. Nice score on the 6 C's.


----------



## willrx (Jun 3, 2007)

Old style Mag switches are over in the* Market Place *B/S/T under "lights". Wasn't specific earlier.


----------



## Grampa (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmmm... 

I have an older 3D Mag, serial numbered, no Ram head emblem, that I was trying to mod. But, I couldn't get the durn switch assembly out by backing out the screw through the button. Doh! There's a retainer of some sort at the head of the tube?!?! No matter, I modded another one.

I did upgrade to a Mag LED bulb on it. It's been my truck/car flashlight for over 35 years, and I really wanted to keep it in service.

Grampa


----------

